# Hi everybody from Costa Rica



## nilslorz (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm a WW2 planes fan, and I'm tryng to learn "solids" modelism. My goal is to make a seaplanes collection of solid wood, but is difficult to get hands on pictures of german ww2 seaplanes, or blueprints. Any kind of help or counsel will be welcome. Best Regards, Nils Lorz.


----------



## Lou IV (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello Nils:

I was in Costa Rica exactly ten years ago! I went to San Jose, to the volcano "Poas" National Park, to the "Ojo de Agua" public baths, and other places. Met a very nice young woman there too!

Sorry that I don't have any blueprints or experience with solids modeling. Good luck with your project!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2006)

It is actually pretty easy to find pics on the internet. 

Here are some links:

Yahoo!
Google



Just kidding man. No seriously here is a nice link with pics:

www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org - Luftwaffe Resource Center - Directory


----------



## b1gsammy (Jul 3, 2006)

How's everyone doing? I'm new to the forum but hope not to be a stranger. My name is Sam and I'm from Mesa, Arizona. I'm a modeler and an RC plane flyer. I've just started in the hobby and this place gives me some great pics for paint. So there's my 2 1/2 cents and everyone take it easy, 
Sam


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2006)

Well nice to meet you. You could stick around and post here as well...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2006)

Hallo Nilslorz and B1gsammy !!!
Welcome both of you an greetings from Poland.


----------



## nilslorz (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks everybody for warm welcome...The site sugested for Der Adler is wonderful. Danke.


----------



## Henk (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome Nilslorz and B1gsammy and please stay on.


----------

